# Angeln und Angelläden in Bali?



## 0815-carphunter (6. März 2009)

Hi!

   Ihr würdet mir sehr helfen, wenn Ihr mir Infos über Angeln in Bali geben könnt.

  Wir sind erst ein paar Tage in Singapur und fliegen wir nach Bali weiter. Unseren Urlaub
  verbringen wir dann in Sanur. Habt Ihr Tipps für mich, wie ich da angeln kann?
  Kann ich vom Ufer aus angreifen? Muss ich mein Equipment mitbringen oder kann ich
  dort was kaufen?

  Helft mir bitte, weil ich sonst dem Badeurlaub schutzlos ausgeliefert bin.

  Gruß Matthias


----------



## Wollebre (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln und Angelläden in Bali?*

hier bekommst du alles was das Anglerherz erfreut und zu wirklich guten Preisen:

_PuriPancing_
Jalan Diponegoro 127 
Denpasar

bin jetzt etwas knapp mit der Zeit und schreibe Sonntag noch einiges


----------



## 0815-carphunter (7. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln und Angelläden in Bali?*

Danke!
Wenn Du mir noch mehr Infos geben kannst, dann her damit.
Bin wirklich dankbar!

Gruß Matthias:vik:


----------



## jvonzun (10. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln und Angelläden in Bali?*

ich gehe jedes jahr ins hotel bali hyatt.vom ufer aus fängst du nur ganz kleine (max. 10cm), mit crevetten.gehe zu den einheimischen anglern,die nehmen dich für wenig geld mit ihren bessern einbäumen mit.es ist eine geniale fischerei.
schaue dir auf meiner homepage mal die bilder und den bericht an: www.trueschenfischen.ch
mit angelläden wird es dort schwierig,es gibt aber sicherlich was zu kaufen.
lass mir noch ein paar fische drin ,ich bin im april wieder dort.
lg


----------



## 0815-carphunter (13. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln und Angelläden in Bali?*

Danke!
  Schöne Bilder und guter Bericht.
Was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde:
Ich kann nur schlecht eigene Ausrüstung mitnehmen.
  Ist es möglich, mir vor Ort Angelgerät zu kaufen oder zu leihen?
  Ich  brauch kein High End! Ich möchte eigentlich nur mir die Zeit 
  etwas vertreiben, weil ich nicht der Badeurlauber bin.
  Wir sind vorher noch ein paar Tage in Kuala Lumpur.
  Kann man hier angeln oder Ausrüstung kaufen?

  Gruß Matthias


----------



## jvonzun (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln und Angelläden in Bali?*

die einheimschen schleppen selber mit angelruten,musst also nichts mitnehmen.vom ufer reicht eine kinderangel mit minihaken und pose.
dürfte jedoch schwierig und zeitaufwändig werden, was zu finden.
lg


----------

